# Power Up A Laptop From Wake On Lan



## JimDawson (Dec 12, 2016)

I am using a laptop to run a CNC milling machine. What I want to do is signal the laptop to power on using the Wake on LAN functionality on LAN activity from the Galil DMC-4080.  It is not practical to access the power switch on the laptop in normal operation.  I want to do this without electrical modifications to the laptop.

The Wake on LAN works fine on the bench when connecting to my office network. Just plugging in the Ethernet cable causes the laptop to power up so I know that function works. It does not require a ''Magic Packet'' to be sent, at least I don't think my network is sending that.

The Ethernet connection between the laptop and the DMC-4080 is connected directly on the machine and is not connected to a network.

I have an #AUTO routine in thread 0 programmed in the DMC software that initializes the DMC-4080 to the desired power up condition. The DMC-4080 is powered up with the main power switch, as is the laptop power supply. There should be some LAN activity on power up because the unsolicited E-Stop message is sent every 100 ms until the E-Stop condition is cleared by the operator.

The key to this is opening a UDP port on the DMC-4080 and sending something to the laptop. I have tried a couple of different ways of doing this, but I'm missing something.

So far I have not been able to make it work on the machine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 12, 2016)

Does require a Magic Packet

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN

Gives the structure and components of that packet. Ought not to be too hard to construct. I gather there is no router between? They send packets automatically.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Dec 12, 2016)

You're much more versed in this Thani, so this is probably stupid.
Have you tried it with the laptop already powered up instead of both being on the main power switch? Maybe it's something with both initializing at the same time. 
I don't know how to use the DMC-4080 to open a specific UDP port. You might be able to add more hardware to do that, but I suspect you're wanting to avoid that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 12, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> Does require a Magic Packet
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake-on-LAN
> 
> Gives the structure and components of that packet. Ought not to be too hard to construct. I gather there is no router between? They send packets automatically.



Tony, are you saying it does require a Magic Packet, and that the router on my network is actually sending that?  I have the computer set not to require a Magic Packet for Wake on LAN, there is an option on the network setup screen for this.  



Steve Shannon said:


> You're much more versed in this Thani, so this is probably stupid.
> Have you tried it with the laptop already powered up instead of both being on the main power switch? Maybe it's something with both initializing at the same time.
> I don't know how to use the DMC-4080 to open a specific UDP port. You might be able to add more hardware to do that, but I suspect you're wanting to avoid that.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



With the machine main power turned off, the laptop still has power from the battery, and I have the laptop setup to keep the LAN card alive on power down.

I'm trying to get the laptop to power up without hitting the power switch.  If the laptop is ''sleeping'', or in ''hibernate'' I can wake it up from the keyboard.

I can program the DMC-4080 to open a UDP port and send something to the MAC address of the laptop, but I guess my real question is what is the LAN card in the laptop looking for.  I tried duplicating the Magic Packet protocol in the DMC software but I suspect the formating is not correct.

This is going to be a fun one to solve, we're all going to learn something new.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 12, 2016)

I've never seen a workaround in BIOS or LAN card setup that allows WoL to function without the Magic Packet.  And yes, routers and switches send them out. Hubs I'm not sure about.

I'll explore a bit more on my LAN to see if I can disable the requirement, but I've never seen that work. At the hospital, WoL is used a lot of places, and always requires the packet AFAIK.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 12, 2016)

This is the setup screen on my desktop, it's the same as the one on the laptop.  I assume that unchecking the ''Only allow a magic packet to wake up the computer'' it would power up on any LAN activity.  I may be wrong here.

In the case of my desktop I do not have Wake on Lan enabled in BIOS, but on the laptop I do.

This is the setup as on the laptop:


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 12, 2016)

I think that means "restrict it to magic packets only". There is other traffic and other means of waking a computer through LAN. Unchecking that box opens it up to other packet types. It's been a while since I studied for my MCSE.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 12, 2016)

That's what I would think.


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 12, 2016)

If that's what it means, a magic packet would still wake it, but what you need to know is exactly what alternatives there are, or you will have to construct a magic packet. Need a good packet analyzer and watch the traffic from a router. But that Wiki page had the structure.


----------

